

Netbeans discontinues Rails support - rufugee

The below text went out to the mailing list this morning. A sad day for Rails...I've always felt theNetbeans support was top notch.<p>--------------<p>Dear NetBeans Community:
After thorough consideration, we have taken
the difficult step to discontinue support for Ruby on Rails in the
NetBeans IDE. Two main issues underpin this decision:
Java SE 7
and Java Development Kit 7 (JDK 7) are the next major releases of the
Java SE platform, which Oracle is committed to deliver in 2011. A key
objective of the NetBeans IDE has always been to offer superior support
for the Java platform. To maintain that objective and capitalize on the
JDK 7 release themes--multi-language support, developer productivity
and performance--it is necessary that our engineering resources are
committed to a timely and quality release of NetBeans IDE 7.0.
Second:
Although our Ruby support has historically been well received, based on
existing low usage trends we are unable to justify the continued
allocation of resources to support the feature.
As of January 27,
the Ruby on Rails module will be gone from development builds of
NetBeans IDE 7.0. Developers who want to continue to use Ruby on Rails
functionality in the NetBeans IDE should please visit the NetBeans Ruby Support page &#60;http://wiki.netbeans.org/RubySupport&#62; for
details on how to do so going forward.
We
remain committed to delivering a first-class product to our community
of developers and users, and we encourage your feedback on our mailing
lists and forums &#60;http://www.netbeans.org/community/lists/top.html&#62;, on Twitter &#60;http://twitter.com/netbeans&#62;,
or by writing to us &#60;http://netbeans.org/about/contact.html&#62;.
Thank you for your continued support of NetBeans. 
The NetBeans Team
======
iwwr
What are your reasons for developing RoR on Netbeans?

~~~
sandis
When you're really used to work with some IDE (let's say you've been writing
PHP in NetBeans for years, use a lot of keyboard shortcuts, etc), then the
thought of leaving it and switching to some other editor to work on a RoR
project is not the most comforting.

~~~
iwwr
So what are your choices now? Eclipse?

